# FOOTPAWS!



## coolkidex (Jan 20, 2009)

I love footpaws. What i want everybody to do is post your favorite footpaw pictures!

http://paws.ru/paws/src/paws239_1155131191_crimson-beast_kiro_echitsune.jpg


----------



## Kurama17 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Drools* Footpaws....*Licks footpaws*


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 20, 2009)

This thread is, admittedly, a little creepy. 

Also, I think I have a "footpaws" picture in my favs... somewhere. But I think I faved it 'cause it has balls in it.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Jan 20, 2009)

http://d.furaffinity.net/art/bloodhoundomega/1232476529.bloodhoundomega_comm_mottled_kitten.jpg

I might be a little bias here though... xD


----------



## SirRob (Jan 20, 2009)

http://d.furaffinity.net/art/blueballs/1222626265.blueballs_drunk.jpg
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1587058

Footpaws are nice every now and then.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Jan 20, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1878019 also, may *not* be SFW.


----------



## nedded (Jan 20, 2009)

Something or other by Foxer421. Can't think of it off the top of my head, never faved it. It's one of his earlier works.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 21, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> This thread is, admittedly, a little creepy.
> 
> Also, I think I have a "footpaws" picture in my favs... somewhere. But I think I faved it 'cause it has balls in it.



*laughs* Well, not so much creepy as just ah... blunt.  We should probably have a favourite pictures section to this forum, given that people might want to post an "I love ___________!" up for pics too.  

As for my fave... oi, hard to pick one out of hundreds that I like. ^^;   So, here's one at random from the long list:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/312490/ (NSFW)

Nice toes, and look at that - seems he's giving you a choice of where to start.


----------



## Paskiewicz (Jan 21, 2009)

I love feetpaw a lot! Because they are adorable and tasty. X3 So, here's Serpentina's artwork:
http://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn277/Glowhyena/Artists/itchycopy.jpg


----------



## coolkidex (Jan 21, 2009)

mottled.kitten said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1878019 also, may *not* be SFW.


Yea, there is a NSFW verson that i like a lot more. :-3
Zen definatly draws sexy footpaws, ya think?


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 21, 2009)

coolkidex said:


> Yea, there is a NSFW verson that i like a lot more. :-3
> Zen definatly draws sexy footpaws, ya think?



Aye - Zen's one of the better footpaw lover artists, that's for sure.  My only issue with his work is that there are always a lack of heel pads.  I'm somewhat of a realist in the sense that when I think about a fur character, I also think about how their anatomy would be given their bodies, genetics and of course stance.  Zen's creatures are usually plantigrade in stance (IE, they stand/walk/run like humans), thus if they were real, I would think they'd either have a heel pad, or the pad on the bottom of their feet would run the full length of the sole.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes, I love Zen's stuff... they're so... soft. =X

I personally like the lack of a heel pad--more fur = <3.


----------



## Kurama17 (Jan 21, 2009)

Zen is pretty much one of the best artists for either footpaws or anything cute :3


----------



## coolkidex (Jan 21, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Aye - Zen's one of the better footpaw lover artists, that's for sure. My only issue with his work is that there are always a lack of heel pads. I'm somewhat of a realist in the sense that when I think about a fur character, I also think about how their anatomy would be given their bodies, genetics and of course stance. Zen's creatures are usually plantigrade in stance (IE, they stand/walk/run like humans), thus if they were real, I would think they'd either have a heel pad, or the pad on the bottom of their feet would run the full length of the sole.


 He used to have heel pads, (at least in a few older ones) but when he changed his art style they got lost in translation... Oh well, he's still the best artest ever.


----------



## Equium (Jan 21, 2009)

One day.

I've got some paws being made right now, but only for the arms. I'll get pawed out in good time.


----------



## Nishi (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't think I really have a foot paw fetish, but the cutest feet for me are definitely yoshies... even though it's all fan speculation since we've never seen real yoshi feet. 8D


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jan 21, 2009)

((Paw fetish sense tingling!!))


----------



## Paskiewicz (Jan 21, 2009)

What do I do with the feetpaw? I nuzzle and lick them up. I'd like to suck pawpads, leave them wet. <3


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 22, 2009)

I figure what we all like about them will vary, just like any other thing we have kinks for.   To me, it's a mix between visual/other - I'd say 60% visual appeal, and the rest is mixed between things like texture, scent, warmth, etc.  On furs, I like both padded soles/toes and unpadded (like those of a reptile), with a fairly meaty sole and toes.   Male are generally preferred, but either gender is nice.  With humans, there's not much choice when it comes to pads, but in general I find I like female ones better, I think largely because women tend to take better care of them (though some guys do take wonderful care of'em, which means them very nice).


----------



## Mr Fox (Jan 22, 2009)

... ... ... #

... erm


----------



## pinballscavenge (Jan 22, 2009)

YES! YES YES!!!
Once again: Anything involving footpaws wins the race.


----------



## Quiet269 (Jan 22, 2009)

Warning NSFW & Cub:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1448567/
Mainly because of the fact it's Shippo though 

and NSFW & Cub & Incest:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1594013/
Though I think I'm just weird as that whole mini series involving Jake's family was awesome...

As for something SFW:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1781079
That T-Rex is awesome.


----------



## coolkidex (Jan 23, 2009)

Cute. This thread took off fast!
Hey, there's a nice footpaw fetish site on yahoo. Everything on its NSFW, so you'll have to have an age verified yahoo account. Were looking for more pics, sense its the same people post pictures.
LINK
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/FTPA_X/
Join. You wont regret it!


----------



## Quiet269 (Jan 26, 2009)

Ok I have a new fav... http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1924454/


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 26, 2009)

Quiet269 said:


> Ok I have a new fav... http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1924454/



Yeah, CAThulu gave me the heads up on that one after our drawing night - awesome pic!  I like the perspective and the way he draws the angle of the foot in that too.


----------



## Quiet269 (Jan 26, 2009)

yeah it was freaking sweet.


----------



## coolkidex (Feb 14, 2009)

it is a very epic pic indeed.

What others are you guys finding?

SFW and one of my fav's
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1512928/

NSFW good footjob pic
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1251793/

kind of NSFW Showing off paws
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/156803/


----------



## Cronus616 (Feb 14, 2009)

I love footpaws ^-^ Murr...
Paw fetish was the thing that got me into furry, it's probably my strongest


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 14, 2009)

Nothing wrong with this thread, but any posted images should be no bigger than 400x400, due to bandwidth reasons. So, unless the image is kinda small, try posting a link instead. And thanks for tagging any links as nsfw, if need be.


----------



## coolkidex (Feb 14, 2009)

Moar links, please?


----------



## Quiet269 (Feb 14, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/search/@keywords paw

Search FTW?


----------



## coolkidex (Feb 15, 2009)

How about everybody post their favorite pics so we don't get lmgtfy.com lovers. X3


----------



## Jenzo770 (Feb 15, 2009)

Epic Footpaws^^
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1741544
Is that... Foot-rex?


----------



## coolkidex (Feb 16, 2009)

who, that?
Nah, thats donamer. (Did i spell that right?) He makes some totally hot feet.
SNFW FOOTJOB
http://yiffyflash.furrynet.com/flash/18.swf
This is my favorite flash with demiglen and donamer.


----------



## coolkidex (Feb 16, 2009)

NSFW
http://yiffyflash.furrynet.com/flash/19.swf
One of Zen's old flashes with some hot feet.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 16, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> This thread is, admittedly, a little creepy.
> 
> Also, I think I have a "footpaws" picture in my favs... somewhere. But I think I faved it 'cause it has balls in it.



Oh, you and your hypocritical fagginess.


----------

